# public hunting areas near westerville/new albany



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

anyone know of any places to bow hunt around here? i dont know any land ownders so i will probably have to resort to public hunting...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

There are areas around Alum Creek that you can bow hunt in. Also Delaware wildlife area has lots of land you can hunt on. Go here and check out some other areas. http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/ hope this helps.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

Go to the ohio dnr web site. www.ohiodnr.com, I know on there they talk about public areas to hunt and give maps of those areas. I have to hunt public land. I do have to give it to the Ohio dnr..they take care of the land and make it nice to hunt..


----------

